# Fun over; work begins!



## paintponylvr (Jul 24, 2013)

So, 25th Wedding Anniversary and 2013 Congress are over. 3 - 2 yr old ponies are at home and getting acclimated. But the rain that tore thru here beginning the end of May and continuing thru now has caused havoc with normally dry areas of our property of 9 years. We were finally able to get a tree service out to deal with at least 3 trees (1 already down and across the shop, 2 dying and starting to tip in still very wet ground).

Heres' a couple of pics of the crew with the trees and then the ponies getting some training time... Tree number 1 (I don't have any pics of them removing the limbs - was busy when they got to it)...







Tree number 2 in the back yard. Won't be removing the dropped pieces quite yet...






Tree number 3 -






And the 3 yr old gelding after a week off from 90 days of schooling (didn't get him hooked - didn't feel he was ready...)






Spent 2 hours working with Cupid getting the small limbs from the side of the shop (tree number 1). By the time we were done, he was standing and waiting (not always patiently but at least he wasn't just walking on). He learned pretty quick at the burn pile that if he didn't "Whoa" and then back when asked, the load couldn't be unhooked. If he restarted, the angle I had him pull into it, he'd pull the "log" up into the pile and it would get hung, stopping him cold. Didn't take long... By the end, I could say "Whoa.... back (& pick up the line to keep the traces/single tree tight so he didn't back over them) and then "stand" and he stood like a champ to be undone... GOOD BOY!!

In the evening, I got out the two who'd never worked together (the 3rd was sore w/ bruising on hoof sole from being chased by new Alpha mare). Took a while to get them pseudo working together and I was the one getting tired, hot and frustrated by then. Got them hooked and pulled quite a bit of small limbs and even some actual small logs from tree #3... Hubby got some pretty cool shots - except for one or two being blurred - they all worked! The one set was larger and to get it up the hill (it was slick in a couple of spots still) I trotted with them and kept encouraging them to move out!






Yes, it might have been easier to put one of the trucks up to the piles to move them - but it would have meant chopping some down to get into the beds of the truck, loading them, using gas to move them, and then unloading them onto the pile. OOFFFF. This is great training. Some of the logs will need a 3 abreast team (not ready to try 4... I'm still not comfortable with the length of the lines vs where I'd be and the "logs" would be). If 3 can't move them, may have to use a truck or majorly cut them up.... First bonfire is this weekend...

To see many more pics - go here - https://picasaweb.google.com/purplepaintpony/MaintenancePonyWork# . The ponies all appreciated their cold baths as much as I LOVED my hot shower after feeding yesterday! They seemed to all be in better shape than I was this am... I'm .... a little sore,


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jul 24, 2013)

Neat. Put those minis to work !


----------



## AFewSpotsMostlyBlack (Jul 25, 2013)

Love it!! Looking forward to doing much of the same with my little guys when we start clearing out some of our property! All I have right now is a pleasure harness, but I've been eyeballing collars all week


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 25, 2013)

When I started, before I had the dollars to get collars and work style harness, I used breast collars. I actually used harness that I made out of braided haystring. When they pull tree limbs, the pull does change and to me it appears that the pull is pretty evenly distributed even with a breast collar harness. BUT none of the pulling we did was extremely hard or heavy (at that time). Nothing like we are getting ready to do now - as all the smaller limbs are up and we start to do the bigger logs...

Don't discount doing some work as you can with a breast collar harness. You can pad it (socks or towels or actual breast collar pads). Just keep checking to make sure your guy (girl?) is ok and not getting sore. You also have to do that with a collar and hames - they do get sore with new work, jerking the load and heavy loads.






The purple and white line is a lead rope going around to both sets of breeching that keeps their butts together (they were still very green and it's just soooo much easier that way to keep them together). If you don't have a single or double tree - you can make them yourself out of wood if you have it about. I think I paid $55 for that red double tree - brand new. It was worth it, but for singles I use a home made one out of wood!

Here's the pic of them pulling a "log" with this harness:






You can see how the double tree comes up almost level with the angle of the breast collars! I was amazed. It IS some what different with the collars on. I'm using a metal single tree that is actually heavier than the limb she is pulling here,



-








AFewSpotsMostlyBlack said:


> Love it!! Looking forward to doing much of the same with my little guys when we start clearing out some of our property! All I have right now is a pleasure harness, but I've been eyeballing collars all week


Here's a link to some braiding I've done with close up shots (hay string tack). I'm doing a lot more in paracord now, but have not done harness in paracord yet... May never get to it since I've gotten the bio and beta thane work style harness. It was worth the cost and I have too many ponies/horses now - really very little time to do any braiding!

Good luck with any pulling you do, it sure is a nice way to "get some help" with your farm maintenance or to "break in" your VSEs...


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 25, 2013)

Have you measured your guys for sizing yet on collars? I might have one or two available (but don't have hames or harness).

Not sure where you are located, but also have some ideas to get some collars... There is a big sale coming up here in NC - Thanksgiving weekend. They will have vendors and collars/harness there - some at the vendors stores, some used at auction and some new at auction. This is a Draft Horse Sale that I started attending. They usually have harness and vehicles sized for minis there!


----------



## romewhip (Jul 25, 2013)

That is awesome! I have put my saddle horse to work before pulling logs and branches after a storm, but once I get the pony boy trained to harness he can earn some keep. I love the braided tack, hadn't ever thought of harness before. I made a bridle and reins years ago, it was a fun project.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 25, 2013)

Paula, you just NEVER cease to AMAZE me.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 25, 2013)

Awwww, shucks!! You guys keep me wanting to try and do new things!!





Romewhip - I take the original pair (Bell and Bit - full sisters - 40" Shetland mares) to Draft Horse Events. When I was working the girls on a regular basis, I took them to one where there was an un-used, ride on, disk in the farm owners' field. I asked if I could hook the girls to it - and of course - all these big, good ole boys guffawed and laughed and said howse they wouldn't be able to budge it from where it was much less pull it in the field (with much spitting, drawling and back slapping). Hmmm... Wal now. CHALLENGE! And I'll meet it....

They were jumping around a bit when I backed them up to it and dropped the hitch pin into place (had to borrow one - I didn't have one since I had no "real" equipment yet). Then they pulled into the collars and pulled. The guys were right - they didn't get it the first time - it was caught tight in the mud and grass/weeds it'd been left in. The laughing increased. I backed them up and had them stand a moment, then turned them at an angle, dropped back behind the seat myself and gave a yank to one corner of it. They yanked it loose and off they went. I "whoa-ed" them, stepped up and gave them each a rub, then figured out how to get myself into the seat (should have figured that out before,



). One of the guys double checked the disks - said it was good. That it could go on the hard packed, gravel drive way (about a 1/4 to a 1/2 mile to get it down and around the end of the field to where we needed to enter the field). Again, we started and they pulled it quite readily... They pulled it ok all the way down, alongside the road, around the corner of the field. Then along the edge of field to the back side - where I asked them to enter it. This farm had had plenty of rain, and the bigger drafters had plowed it up. It was somewhat clumpy and ended up being pretty deep, too. BUT they did pull - me with the disk sinking in to the tops of the disks in a couple of places, 1/2 way in others. The field was WORK. I kept them in it about 3/4 of the row down, then guided them out to the firm pack at the edge of the field. No, we didn't even do a full row - but they'd done enough.

With a 3 or 4 abreast hitch, they could easily do this work. I've now got a 3 abreast team, but few pics. I have started a 4th and we are ground driving - but I'm not ready to hitch them yet... Maybe later this fall when the two foals are weaned from those mares. Then practice over the winter. I did purchase a spring tooth harrow with a "seated cart" from Pioneer this year - don't even have it put together yet... It's lighter in weight than the one the pair pulled in April of 2011 - so we'll see how it works when I have the whole team ready!

Here is one of them in the middle of the row we did.






I hadn't gotten them all the way out of the field yet...






And here is what it looked like when completely out of the field. It still rolls and pulls, but it's not digging into the hard ground. I'd offered to purchase this disc several times - now I don't need it, LOL. Next year, I will be taking my own disk to some of our events!






Oh, and these mares hadn't had much handling when I purchased them. Bell - the mare on the left w/ solid face is a 92 mare that wasn't even really halter broke and certainly didn't know any thing about staying out of your space. I started working with her in Dec 2009 (I purchased them both in Sept 2009) and had her ground driving with harness - single in March 2010. I started taking her to my driving lessons in May 2010. The pair were hooked together for ground driving in June 2010 - with Bell's 2010 filly going too. Bit is a 91 model - she'd been shown as a youngster, and had had some work off and on over the years. I had pics of her with a leadline rider on her before I purchased her - but she was very sensitive and reactive. There are several stories of starting both of them backin the archives of this forum - with pictures... Bit was the "squeaky wheel" - she got lots of work and she has become quite the nice driving mare....

IT can be done!! Don't let anyone tell ya that the "littles" can't "do anything" cuz' I have the proof that they can!

O - here's a ground driving pic of the 4 abreast -






This was taken a month before I took these 4 ponies with me to OH, with harness and driving lines to find out what I was doing wrong (I was having all kinds of problems with the lines and couldn't figure it out). 1st - the lines had been sent to me set up wrong and I didn't know that & 2nd - I was running them to the ponies backwards. The guys at the harness shop couldn't even figure out how I got them to work at all (gotta love voice commands!)... the girls worked sooo much better once the lines were fixed. I was thrilled to ground drive them all over the grounds of the harness shop up there in Millersburg, OH. Even better was watching an experienced "hand" take them and drive them and give me several compliments on their handling. They couldn't believe I'd only been driving GG a total of 2 months (not even 30 hooks yet - today!!). But then, GG is the 2010 filly that came to Bell's lessons from June thru November 2010 as a suckling & weanling.

And here is a pic (the only one that I actually have of them pulling!) of the 3 abreast. This is their first pull together. We didn't hook any equipment to the forecart. But I did take them to several trail drives and drove them - both Koalah and Bell had fillies with them so at some points we had a "5 abreast" going!! It was great fun!






I now also have a better hook up for the neck yoke onto the tongue of the forecart.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 25, 2013)

The braiding or the ponies???




















izmepeggy said:


> Paula, you just NEVER cease to AMAZE me.


THANK YOU!!


----------



## romewhip (Aug 5, 2013)

That is so awesome- look at them go. I started ground driving Jake this weekend, he was getting bored with lunge work. He's come so far in less than 2 months, and it's such a thrill to take him out of the arena and ground drive the barn grounds. We've got our inspiration now! Might have to have him work off part of his board bill by dragging the arena- it'd be cheaper than having the tractor do it.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, those are the reasons that I wanted to start using the ponies. No gas, "no maintenance on mechanical equipment" (NOT TRUE!!), pay their way taking care of the property that cares for them. Not there yet, but closer each day! And learning to put together, care for and keep running, equipment that they can pull.

I did get a new "lawn mower" (24 horse lawn tractor vs the 17.5 horse mower we had) and a Cyclone rake. The Cyclone Rake is essentially a vacuum. Right now, the lawn mower pulls it and I mow and vacuum the paddocks and pastures at the same time. Can even "scrub clean" the sections of the pastures that have the old hay bale waste (many passes w/ the lawn mower - blades start highest height) - taking those spots down to the bare dirt. Will need to take the CR with the forecart into welding shop to have at least one part fabricated so that it can be attached together. The CR has it's own motor and can be used to vacuum separate from the mower - therefore the ponies can pull it when it's full and could be tied to the fence while vacuuming. I guess you can call it good exercise to "man handle" the hose to work it separate from the mower, it's awkward and heavy! But what a dream! The weather played havoc with it this summer - it's having to get serviced early (now). First it was in the barn and engine flooded as water flowed thru the aisle/main floor; then I moved it outside and didn't get it back in - the tarp didn't stay tied down on it. While the mower has it's own cover, the CR does not... We haven't completely worked out how we will do the pastures yet w/ the ponies - just know I will eventually be able to do it. Think a pair can pull it - if not, then a 3 abreast should handle it easily. The CR I purchased was 1/2 the cost of the 2 different "horse pasture vacuums" specifically built to vacuum up manure in the pastures. It works, plus can do all the darn leaves every fall/winter!!

We have one horse breeder not far from us that is able to use a "lawn sweeper" that they got at a sale. She hooks it to the mower, and it also picks up the manure - but her pastures are more level than mine and she doesn't have so many "tight areas" between pens, round pen and different pastures. I looked at other lawn sweepers before purchasing my CR, but none were made quite the same as the one she has. All of them are ground driven - most that I'd looked at just didn't look heavy enough to sweep up the manure. If current "lawn sweepers" would work, the ponies could easily pull it... either w it hooked to a fore cart or with it separate.

O, and 1/2 the time I've used a simple tarp that we attached a pvc pole to use to pull it from. You can put some things on it - not all. It does work great for leaves (still have to rake and put them on the tarp) and the ponies have pulled those. I didn't get pictures of that. Here's a pic of the 38" pony mare pulling an 8' panel (cut down from a 16' stock panel) with 2 - 32 gallon trash tubs full of manure to the back pasture. These were taken coming back w/ empty tubs ...


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 5, 2013)

Jenny - do you have pics of your guy in harness training? We all love to see those...


----------



## romewhip (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't have any pics yet, we'll have to work on that. I'm so enjoying all these pics of yours working! Right now we're just in a plain surcingle and open bridle for training, with rope lines, but I think in another week he'll be ready to put to poles.


----------



## PintoPippin (Aug 20, 2013)

I just purchased my first "lil horse- a 40" pinto shetland named Pippin (see avatar). He rides, and has been started ground driving, but I don't have ANY equipment and have no money for it at the moment. (anyone have a used rig they could donate to me? I can pay shipping..I run a lesson program and it would make the kids really happy to start his driving training..i'll post pics)

I can't wait to see what he knows and have him teach me (because I know NOTHING). I have carriage driven big drafts, but only hooked them up myself once. I wish I knew where they held lessons near me, that sounds fantastic, and fun!

I had never even thought of using them for "practical" purposes… Pip will definitely be helping with yard work in the future once we buy our own property...that is SO COOL!!!

::lightbulb:: I have taken him to the beach and he LOVES the water, and i've seen pictures of "horse surfing" - I think I will get a bio harness and a boogie board… oh my imagination is alive now! hehe


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi PintoPippin!

Great name and cute, cute little guy! I didn't post on your other post as I can't answer any of those questions.

As to working the ponies - I've done a lot of posts over the last two years about driving and working the ponies in draft harness. There is a post in Miniature Driving that's been continuing back and forth with lots of pics and info regarding driving - working/logging.

As to not having $$ for harness and carts/vehicles... You and your students could make basic pleasure harness - use stainless steel hardware. Many ways - if you or anyone around you has round bales, recycle the string and roll it up (can't be cut - needs to be long, long pieces) in a "tamale". Won't (or shouldn't) tangle as you pull out the end. Do your pleasure harness in flat braids. I've braided several styles of headstalls (all open style, no blinders) in flat braid, driving lines - even for pairs - in round braids, double layered breast collars, traces and breeching. Not difficult and I'd gotten to the point where I could braid while talking to someone on the phone or while speaking to youngsters; while sitting at my daughters' lessons; sitting at the hospital, clinic or dentist; when I didn't have a truck and I rode a lot with friends or acquaintances - I braided! As my hands built up to it, I could braid for hours.

Here's link to pics of the different styles of braiding. I started braiding (and making other equipment) when I was in 4H while growing up. Braiding Album. I haven't attempted to do a surcingle or a gig saddle - purchased those... I've since been able to invest in several different bio and beta thane harness (s) in different sizes - but stilluse my bright orange haystring harness, LOL. Have two pony stallions wearing different headstalls getting used to "packing" a bit right now - and want to start working with both - they will be introduced to harness with the braided haystring ones. The braiding company is U Braid It (.com) - I sized down several of their projects for the ponies and minis and improvised to do some other work. These directions are for making tack out of paracord - I've started working with it - but really liked my haystring projects, LOL. Don't think I will ever end up doing harness in paracord at this point. LOVE, LOVE betathane harness now and don't have as much time to braid as I used to (when I had much fewer ponies than I do now).

If you got to where you were braiding - you can even get all the parts to make the work harness (I have a couple of suppliers out of Indiana and Ohio w/ stainless steel draft style harness parts sized for minis) - then all you'd need to purchase would be the work collar, vehicles and eveners/double trees. I also make my own single trees for pulling "logs" that work well.


----------



## PintoPippin (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I will definitely have to try my hand at braiding.. I have plenty of hay strings hanging around..


----------

